# Our Annual SEMA Special at Detailer's Domain



## detailersdomain

Good morning! I hope you are doing well today. I write to you all as I'm about to head out to SEMA this year. This will be my first time at this event.

I have a pretty packed schedule as I am meeting up with many of our manufacturers and current customers. I also look forward to seeing what's new out there for us all.

As you know I can't leave without sending you all the SEMA Promotion.

*Take a look:*

*15% off and Flat Shipping of $9.99 (CONUS)*

Use the Promo Code - *SEMA11*

Starts: Now
Ends: 11/4/2011

*Restrictions:* Adam's Polishes, Swissvax, Paint Meters, Kranzle, BBS Wheels, Vredestein Tires, Sprint Booster

*We also wanted to point out these specials which are will last as long as we have stock, so first come first serve.*

Up to 30% off on Fenix Tactical Lights

Up to 20% off Chargz Mobile Device Chargers

Up to 70% off on Uber All Purpose Microfiber Towels (yes this is an Encore Deal of the Day that will end in 24 hours)

Up to 20% off on Victoria Wax

Up to 25% off on CarPro

Buy 3 Get 1 Free Kwazar Venus Pro Atomizer Bottles and Kwazar Mercury Pro Sprayer Bottles

Don't forget to check out all our new Polisher Kits (now with all 5 Uber Pads and Uber Ultra Microfiber Towels)

If you have any questions please feel free to drop me an email or a call. (I maybe delayed in getting back to you but I will get back to you)

Thanks again and enjoy the promotion.

Philip Yiu
Detailer's Domain


----------

